# Are you happy with your life?



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

HAHA sucks for INFP's...I honestly said "no", and it's good that I'm fully aware of that fact. I am no longer in denial about my current situation and im currently on teh verge of reorganizing my life so it'll be inevitable taht I'll be living a happy life here soon


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

there needs to be an undecided section.

I am not sure about life,

my moods change weekly.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Count me in for number 11 response for INFP, YES Happy w/my life.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

my life is pretty much in the shithole, and things around me are crumbling, but im grateful to be alive and to see all the amazing things in life... 

so im happy! yay!


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nowhere near it!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

So far...

5/7 INFJs are unhappy - that's approx 70% of those who've voted.
18/31 INFPs are unappy - about 58% of those who've voted. 

Just thought I'd put these numbers in perspective.....there are MORE INFPs voting, so of course more will report being unhappy.


----------



## Inspire (Apr 19, 2010)

are there only 4 ENFJs and 10 ENFPs on personality cafe.. or we dont like polls?


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Inspire said:


> are there only 4 ENFJs and 10 ENFPs on personality cafe.. or we dont like polls?


Maybe it's harder to catch an extrovert on the internet, maybe they prefer to express in the outer world. The internet is a pretty introverted place, sitting alone in front of your computer, looking to experience it from a safe distance.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Inspire said:


> are there only 4 ENFJs and 10 ENFPs on personality cafe.. or we dont like polls?


You know what's funny. I didn't know an NF forum existed until now :crazy: I clicked it by accident and found myself here...

I am not happy but am trying to be happy with what I have now  and stop yearning for the future


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Razvan said:


> Maybe it's harder to catch an extrovert on the internet, maybe they prefer to express in the outer world. The internet is a pretty introverted place, sitting alone in front of your computer, looking to experience it from a safe distance.


Yeah, I go onm the internet when interaction in the outside world isn't happening. It's like "I can't go out with them, but at least I can chat on here! I'm not alone ^_^"

And in answering the poll, I swing wildly between a sort of undead nihilistic state (That's not an exaggeration. I don't eat or really sleep. Or talk. I sort of disconnect) and a typical loving optimistic ENFP state. Right now I would say that I love my life and everything about it, but if you ask me this afternoon I will probably have a very different answer. 

Oh well. Mood swings change things up. At least I'm never bored? :crazy:


----------



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

generally i am very happy with things right now and in fact i am probably that happiest i have ever been. there are still things i want to improve or otherwise change but overall i feel a sense of well-being. i have a wonderful girlfriend, i am getting along well with my family, i just finished school, i have a great job with great prospects for the future. despite whatever difficulties i may face, there's a lot to be happy with


----------



## MyAlterEgo (May 17, 2010)

No, not that much, I do recognise that I tried and still trying my best, but I do know that my plans still "under construction", sometimes I get really down because of that and at these down moments I really wish I was in the place that I dream I should reach one day!


----------



## Shaen (May 13, 2010)

Hmmm, I find its hard for me to decide - I feel Im on the fence. I know that if I voted yes it would be a lie, there are many things I wish to change in my life, but, in saying that I feel that at the moment I am making a lot of positive changes.

Ill often get down when I reflect on myself and where I am at so I guess Id be leaning to the no side, but this year (from a social perspective) has been compartively good thus far. Making new friends and actually going out and doing stuff 

It is interesting that most of the votes come from fellow INFPs. Yay for the safe-haven that is the internet where we can choose the pace of the social interaction and the degree to which we expose ourselves. If only I had more control of that in real life >.<


----------



## PlazmaZ (Apr 23, 2010)

It seems that introverted NF's are much less likely to be satisfied w/ their lives the extroverted NF's.

This goes along with the theory that Extroversion is one of the keys to happiness in life.

Too bad introverts have no control over their extroversion / introversion  

Meh fuck happiness anyways, I don't need it:blushed:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have been less than happy for a decade or so, not really being sure of my mission in life.

But in 2008 I stumbled across an AD/HD support forum which opened my eyes big time and changed everything. I learned about myself and picked up a good number of wonderful new friends.
And to top it all of to my incredible surprise I even found my girlfriend on that site.

But I think what makes the biggest difference is that all that has allowed me to turned static knowledge into useful activity. Instead of living inside my own head all the time I am interacting with people all over the world.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

No, not even close.


----------



## alaska (Jun 24, 2010)

such a simple question but took me some time to decide which one to pick. In general yes im happy with my life but would like to do more with it.


----------

